# كل اللهجات : تسكين الحرف الأول من الكلمة



## jawad-dawdi

في اللهجة المغربية، وفي كل اللهجات المغاربية، تسكين الحرف الأوّل من الكلمة شائع جدّا .. أمثلة : بِْـلع؛ جْـنان؛ خْرج؛ رْبيع؛ سْمع؛ صْـداع؛ عْـرف؛ مْع؛ هْدر

التسكين في أوّل الكلمة موجود أيضا في اللهجات المشارقية ولكنّ هذا الوجود يتراوح بين القليل والنادر.. حبّذا لو تعطوني أمثلة عن كلمات من لهجات مشارقية  مبتدئة بسكون
​


----------



## إسكندراني

هذه الظاهرة نجدها في عاميات المشرق في بعض المفردات لكن بالتأكيد هي نادرة في الأفعال وهذا يُحدث لبس للمشارقة عند الاستماع للمغاربة
والبعض يُضيف الحركات (كسرة أو فتحة عادةً) فلا ينطق أبدا ساكنين مُلتقيين
إليك بعض الأمثلة الدارجة على ألسنة البعض في مصر
* جْنان (جُنون) أو جِنان
* مْراية (مرآة)ـ أو مِراية
* عْمارة (عُمارة)ـ أو عِمارة


----------



## Linolenic

في الأردن أيضًا تبدأ بعض الكلمات بحروف ساكنة مثل
مْسافر
مْطوِّل
ولكن هذا الأمر أيضًا نادر في الأفعال
ما يخطر ببالي حاليًا
نْروح = نَذهب
يْروح = يَذهب
نْروّح = نَرجع
نْساعد = نُساعد

والعديد من أسماء العائلات الأردنية تبدأ بحروف ساكنة ولكن هذه الأسماء غالبًا ليس لها أي معنى في اللغة العربية...​


----------



## إسكندراني

صحيح في مصر بعض الأفعال وأسماء الأفعال أيضا تبدأ بالساكن لكني لم ألاحظ ذلك من قبل
تْروح
نْروح
مْروّح
لكن البعض الآخر يكسر الحرف الأول فلا يلتقي عنده ساكنين أبدا


----------



## WadiH

اللهجة النجدية وكذلك اللهجات البدوية في جزيرة العرب يكثر فيها تسكين الحرف الأول بشكل يكاد يقارب ما نسمعه في اللهجات المغربية، كما يكثر فيها التقاء السواكن عموماً حيث إن لهجاتنا التقليدية لا تسمح بحدوث ثلاث حركات متتالية ولذلك نقول سْمِكَة وليس سَمَكَة.

طبعاً مع تأثير الإعلام واللهجات الأخرى بدأت تنحسر هذه الظاهرة قليلاً خصوصاً في المدن الكبيرة لكن ما زالت موجودة.

أمثلة على تسكين أوائل الكلمات من اللهجات النجدية:

الفعل الماضي على وزن فَعَلَ وفَعَلَت:
دْخَلْ ودْخَلَت

المضارع على وزن يفعل في بعض الحالات:
يْغَزِي
يْعَمْر
يْعَطِس

الاسم على وزن فَعَلَة:
سْمِكة
قْهَوَة

الأسماء على وزن أفعل في بعض الحالات:
أحَمَر 
أخَضَر
ومنه نشأ اسم حَمَد من أحمد

الظروف على وزن فعل إذا أضيف إليه ضمير متصل:
تْحَتَه

المبني للمجهول على وزن فُعِلَ:
ذْبِح
سْرِقْ

الاسم على وزن فُعال:
عْمان
جْفان

صيغة الجمع على وزن فعلاء :
عْمَلا
سْبَعَة (اسم قبيلة)
خْوِيَا (جمع خَوِيّ ومنه جاء اسم نادي كرة القدم القطري لِخْوِيا)

بعض الأسماء على وزن مَفْعَل:
مْحَلَف

الجمع على وزن فُعول:
سْعود
سْيوف

الأسماء على وزن فُعَل:
عْمَرْ

صيغ التصغير:
عْبَيْد
سْجيجيدة
صْغَيّرة

الجمع على وزن فعلّات:
الصّْفِرّات
العْلوّات

وهناك الحالات الموجودة في لهجات مشرقية أخرى مثل الجمع على وزن فِعال (كْبار طْوال) والأسماء على وزن مفاعل ومفعّل (مْسافر ومْصَمّم) والمضارع على وزن يفعّل ويفاعل

وهناك التقاء السواكن في وسط الكلمة مثل اجْتْمَعَوا بدلاً من اجْتَمَعوا
​


----------

